# Var/Nachteile zwischen Cryptsetup-LUKS und Loopaes?

## root_tux_linux

ähm ja...

Was spricht für und was gegen Loopaes oder LUKS?

Was ist sicherer?

----------

## Carlo

Dieser Text wird seit längerem aktuell gehalten und sollte alle Unklarheiten beseitigen.

Vielleicht sollte man noch anmerken , daß es zumindest theoretische Arbeiten gibt, die gegen den Einsatz von S-Box-basierten Algorithmen sprechen. Scheier's Crypto-Gram zu lesen, schadet auch nicht: Z.B. AES Timing Attack.

----------

## schachti

Wobei man anmerken sollten, dass es hierbei um (bislang) eher theoretische Erwägungen geht. Wer Verschlüsselung nur für den Hausgebrauch benötigt, um $WEIHNACHTSEINKAUFSLISTE vor $KIDS geheim zu halten, kann beides ohne Bedenken benutzen.   :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

hab da gerade was interessantes zu gefunden:

http://dev.riseup.net/grimoire/storage/encryption/benchmarks/dmcrypt-v-loopaes/

Und da ist loopaes schneller als dm-crypt (wenn es dann noch sicherer ist wie oben gesagt, schau ich mir loopaes mal genauer an)

inwiefern kann man den diagrammen in dem link trauen?

hat jemand mal das parallel laufen gehabt?

----------

## blu3bird

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wobei man anmerken sollten, dass es hierbei um (bislang) eher theoretische Erwägungen geht. Wer Verschlüsselung nur für den Hausgebrauch benötigt, um $WEIHNACHTSEINKAUFSLISTE vor $KIDS geheim zu halten, kann beides ohne Bedenken benutzen.  

 

und was wenn $KIDS bei der NSA arbeiten?  :Very Happy: 

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Und da ist loopaes schneller als dm-crypt (wenn es dann noch sicherer ist wie oben gesagt, schau ich mir loopaes mal genauer an)

 

Normalerweise ist das schnellere immer unsicherer  :Wink: 

----------

## wintersun

Ich würde dm-crypt  in Kombination mit luks diversen Gründen bevorzugen. Zum einen ist es der Kernelstandard und einige zukünftige Weiterentwicklung ist im Gegensatz zu loop-aes sichergestellt. Des weiteren kannst du mehrere Keys für deinen Container hinterlegen was vor allem im multiuser Umfeld sehr praktisch ist. Wenn du dein Passwort änderst musst du zudem nicht deinen Container neu verschlüsseln. Da die Key Informationen zudem im Partionsheader gespeichert werden ist es auch extrem einfach über ein anders Linuxsystem auf diese Daten zuzugreifen. 

Loop aes hingegen punktet vorallem durch seine leichtgewichtige Implementierung. Sonnst sehe ich da keine großen Vorteile die nicht rein theoretischer Natur sind  :Wink: .

----------

## sirro

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Normalerweise ist das schnellere immer unsicherer 

 

```
while(readdata()) {

    sleep(20);

    encryptdata();

}
```

SICHER!!!!11  :Wink: 

Bei Carlos gutem erstem Link (vorallem das Beispielbild fand ich für mich als hauptsächlich Laien sehr hilfreich beim Verständnis der Problematik) habe ich gesehen, dass es anscheinend nur um die CBC und EBC-Modi geht, ich aber LRW nutze. Natürlich habe ich mich gefragt ob es da auch schwachstellen gibt und habe spontan mal das gefunden.

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wer Verschlüsselung nur für den Hausgebrauch benötigt, um $WEIHNACHTSEINKAUFSLISTE vor $KIDS geheim zu halten, kann beides ohne Bedenken benutzen.  

 

Dafür braucht man gewiß keine Vollverschlüsselung...

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> hab da gerade was interessantes zu gefunden:
> 
> http://dev.riseup.net/grimoire/storage/encryption/benchmarks/dmcrypt-v-loopaes/

 

Wenn du dir die Setup-Daten anguckst, siehst du, daß der Vergleich ziemlich alt und damit allein schon aus diesem Grund unbrauchbar ist.

 *sirro wrote:*   

> ich aber LRW nutze.

 

Wie lange schon? Stabil!? Als ich mir die entsprechenden Kernel-Optionen das letzte Mal zu Gemüte geführt habe, war LRW immer noch als experimentell deklariert. Danke auch für den Link.

----------

## sirro

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   ich aber LRW nutze. 
> 
> Wie lange schon? Stabil!?

 

Seit ich meine neue Platte habe, also seit (*nachguck*) September und bisher kein (offensichtliches) Problem.

```
Cipher name:    aes

Cipher mode:    lrw-benbi:whirlpool

Hash spec:      sha1
```

 *Quote:*   

> Als ich mir die entsprechenden Kernel-Optionen das letzte Mal zu Gemüte geführt habe, war LRW immer noch als experimentell deklariert.

 

Ist es auch noch, ich setze da auf mein hoffentlich gutes Backup wenn doch mal schief geht.

----------

## Anarcho

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*    *sirro wrote:*   ich aber LRW nutze. 
> 
> Wie lange schon? Stabil!? 
> 
> Seit ich meine neue Platte habe, also seit (*nachguck*) September und bisher kein (offensichtliches) Problem.
> ...

 

Aber du hast doch nicht etwa ein unverschlüsseltes backup von deiner verschlüsselten partition angelegt, oder?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Thx ma für die Antworten ^^

Ich habs mit Luks und dm_crypt versucht leider Schuss in den Ofen da FreeOTFE (damit ich von Win auf drauf komme) nur Passphrase erlaubt und keine Keyfiles wie ich wollte  :Sad: 

Dann dachte ich mir machste alles andere mit Luks und dm_crypt wo ich mit Win nicht zugreiffen muss und hab deine Platte mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt.

Und schon das nächste Problem Truecrypt kennt die Option -M damit man Dateisystemoptionen nutzen kann z.B. uid, gid etc.

Leider bekomm ich bei uid=1000 ne fehlermeldung  laut dmesg und kann es ned mouten als User  :Sad: 

Somit auch wieder unpassend  :Sad: 

Muss doch irgendeine Lösung geben damit man entweder Truecrypt unter Linux/Win als User benutzen kann oder Luks unter Windows  :Sad: 

----------

## sirro

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber du hast doch nicht etwa ein unverschlüsseltes backup von deiner verschlüsselten partition angelegt, oder?

 

```
dd if=/dev/mapper/crypt of=/mnt/backup/backup.iso
```

Was denkst du denn?  :Wink: 

Natürlich ist das verschlüsselt, sonst könnte ich mir den ganzen Aufwand auch sparen und mich an besserer Performance erfreuen. Wollte es schon dazu geschrieben haben, aber dachte das wäre selbstverständlich.  :Smile: 

----------

## wintersun

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider bekomm ich bei uid=1000 ne fehlermeldung  laut dmesg und kann es ned mouten als User 
> 
> 

 

Versuchs mal mit pam_mount welches neben luks in den neueren Versionen auch Truecrypt unterstützt. Der Vorteil dadurch ist auch, dass du so den Anmeldevorgang an das mounten binden kannst.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *wintersun wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Leider bekomm ich bei uid=1000 ne fehlermeldung  laut dmesg und kann es ned mouten als User 
> 
>  
> ...

 

O.k. werd ich versuchen  :Smile: 

Danke

----------

## wintersun

Hier noch ein guter Link zur pam_mount Thematik.

----------

